# Honda 5hp Leaking Gas



## turfinator (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a Honda horizontal shaft GC160 (http://honda-engines.com/Engines_ow...nuals/gc160.htm) that I just put on my tiller and whenever I lean it back a bit gas leaks from the 2 bolts securing the carb to the engine. The bolts are at the back of the engine (facing me) and each travels through the plastic piece that holds the air cleaner, then through the side of the carb and then entering the engine. There is a fair amount of gas that is leaking. I purchased the motor second hand from a dealer near me that assured me it was in perfect working order with only a couple hours on it. Is there anything that I can do to prevent gas from leaking?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly needs the bolts tightened down, or someone forgot a gasket or used a messed up one. if he sold it in perfect working order, did he put a little warranty or guarantee on it? if he did take it back and have him fix it, if it isn't its probablly just as simple as tightening the bolts down tight. or if you don't feel like messing with it take it to him to do it for you, it should not cost but a small amount


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That engine shouldn't leak at all. Me and my friend put that same motor on a power tamper that beats the hell out of the motor...

Power Tamper 

and it doesn't leak. You need to take the motor back to whoever sold it to you and tell them to fix it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes pretty much true, i'd take it back, the man sold it to you in perfect working order, and its not in perfect working order, (its a fire hazard)


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

tighten the bolts, if that dont work u need a gasket


----------



## turfinator (Apr 15, 2005)

I took it back and the service guy couldnt figure it out. They ended up giving me a sweet deal on a Briggs I/C 6.5hp instead. They felt the problem was more application and directly related to the size of the bowel (very small) on the Honda and just couldnt be tilted without leaking.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

your talking the fuel bowl, so you got a way better i/c briggs out of the deal. gooood. it should give you way more years then that honda could have given.


----------

